# Its Here... and its REAL...



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Bonds Aston Martin DBS... Now in production....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/a ... ge_id=1770


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Is Queen Victoria dead ?


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Is Queen Victoria dead ?


Yes!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Hmm not that keen, looks a bit plastiky at the front


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hmmmm.... I've never really been a fan of modern Astons - give me a V8 any day. But..... I kind of like this, you know, in a "wouldn't kick it out of bed" kind of way ;-)


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Must admit i like that!  Pictures are fab too! What are the performance figures like?
ANT


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Must admit i like that!  Pictures are fab too! What are the performance figures like?
ANT


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Hubba Hubba 

I like that (or more likely the settings of the pics, they set the car off great)


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

just when i thought the most beautiful car in the world (DB9) couldnt get anymore beautiful they released the DBS....

<drool>


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

New short wheelbase version:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Kell said:


> New short wheelbase version:


looks like aston martin are in competition with smart!


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

does anybody have any tissues!   :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Rebel said:


>


Mmmm, sod the car, I love the Highlands [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

I'm on holiday this week - fly fishing this afternoon, munro-ing tomorrow, hopefully doing a photo shoot on Wednesday, munro-ing on Thursday. I love holidays


----------

